# Rooted Beauty Thorned Society



## PrisMiQue (Jun 26, 2015)

Rooted Beauty In a Thorned Society


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 26, 2015)

Is that a tat? Should be, if not.


----------



## Kal (Jun 26, 2015)

Did you do this if so you are very talented woman. @Andrea Van Scoyoc is right that should be a tat.


----------

